# Miss sunshine



## chalkncheeseneeds (8 mo ago)

This is my mama hen sunshine she takes every new bird under her wings. Tonight I brought her down to trim her nails and introduced her fully to zachy pants and waddlesworth. She is bright yellow with soft grey through her wings and ruby red eyes. She looks rough as she is pinning,the upstairs flock has started there moult together!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Very pretty!*


----------



## chalkncheeseneeds (8 mo ago)

This her today finishing her pedicure with help of her human aunty she looks scared but she's pretty chill


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Little Miss Sunshine is a MALE budgie!!

Look at that deep translucent pink cere. That tells you that the budgie is male. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yep, FaeryBee is correct, that is definitely a male budgie. Since he appears to be a lutino budgie, he has a pink cere his whole life, unlike other mutations in which young male's pink or purplish ceres turn blue  

He's adorable!


----------

